# horse drawn sled



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

looking for a video of an old timer (maybe appalacian) building a horse drawn bobsled for hauling timber. Has anyone seen this? Can't remember if it was a WWing site I saw it.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

It was on UTUBE some years ago I am sure, I remember it as being amazing to watch. I did not save it though I watched it a number of times.
Please post the location if you find it.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this it?


----------



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

Nope that's not it. although that is interesting to watch. This video was actually a video of a guy building one of the sled in his blacksmith shop. Older gentleman and I couldn't help but think how hard these people work. I'm not sure how old the video was.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Belg - That was a great video to watch. My Grandfather spent several winters, when a teenager, working as a lumberjack in North Dakota. I know he worked in transportation and he would have spent many days loading logs on a sled to haul them out of the woods.

As I understand it, the lumberjacks loaded up huge loads and the sleds ran in ice tracks.

I know it was incredibly hard work, but the pay was good.

Thanks for sharing this video.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

How about this one?
http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/103875513/Archive-Films--Editorial


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rich, I have researched alot of info on logging as I am building a model railroad with this as its main theme. Its a real hard life and has been made considerably easier with modern equipment but it is still just as dangerous.


----------



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

Belg 
That was an awesome video . Really cool But still not the one I've seen


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I think you are looking for *Ben's Mill*. Great documentary from 1982. The mill has been restored too. -Jack


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jack, this is a great video and the link leads to a ton more interesting videos. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for your searching.. Bens Mill is the one. I didn't get to see the whole videio before I didn't realize it was a water powered mill . Awesome Thanks again.


----------

